# Changing To Liquid Prodiamine



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Alright, so give me a quick rundown on applying liquid Prodiamine.

I feel like it will provide more thorough and even coverage compared to a granular so I ordered some.

I will apply with dew on the ground in the morning so I can see where I am spraying.

I also understand how to calibrate my sprayer so I will be sure to do that before-hand.

Questions:

1. How much do I need to water this in and do I do so immediately after applying? I have an irrigation system.
2. I always put Prodiamine down around Sept. 1st and again around Feb. 15th. Is this OK with liquid too? I am in GA.
3. Anything to do, not to do etc.?
4. General consensus - do you believe liquid is more effective than granular?

Thanks!


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

1) Label says it should be watered by a half inch of rain or irrigation. Depending on your soil type you may need to cycle/soak that or you'll have runoff. Typically most fixed spray heads put down water at 1.5 inches per hour and rotors and MPs put it down around .3-.4 inches per hour. I wouldn't put down more than a quarter inch without letting it soak. For ex, I have MPs and to get a half inch I would run for three cycles of 25 with a soak of at least 30 between each.
2)Your dates are right. Spring apps need to be down and watered in before soil temps are above 55 for 3 consecutive days, and fall app need to be down and watered in before soil temps fall below 70 for 3 days. Check Syngenta GreenCast Soil temp map to be precise, but your dates are good.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

3) Just make sure you are calibrated, know your rate, and spray evenly.
4) Yes and it's way cheaper per app too


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Good deal! Thanks a lot guys!

Is the best way to spray evenly just to make sure I spray in the morning with dew on the lawn?

I tried this once before with dye and I am NEVER doing that again. What a mess!


----------



## ttrain (May 21, 2018)

@Kustrud did you use a particular tip on your sprayer for this app?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Good deal! Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> Is the best way to spray evenly just to make sure I spray in the morning with dew on the lawn?
> 
> I tried this once before with dye and I am NEVER doing that again. What a mess!


I think it depends on your square footage. I used dye the first time and never did again.

I used a 12gallon sprayer over a 7000 sqft area. My nozzle application rate is low enough that I can walk the entire area three times, so I do the equivalent of North-South, East-West, and then a diagonal of those. The idea being that I encourage even coverage and am less likely to have missed one particular spot.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Following. Love the insight from true grass addicts.


----------

